

Ask HN: Best book to read about the energy industry? - bnzelener

I want to learn more about the state of energy in the world.  I&#x27;m fascinated with energy.  Particularly why we&#x27;re not using more renewable resources to supply our consumption.  I&#x27;d love to do something energy-related with my life, but it&#x27;s probably crucial to know why we&#x27;re here before trying to &#x27;affect change&#x27;.<p>What should I read?
======
cameraman
[https://www.facebook.com/abundancebook/photos/a.247979011910...](https://www.facebook.com/abundancebook/photos/a.247979011910149.57626.247977011910349/361390760568973/?type=1&source=11)

